# Florabase or Auqasoil?



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

They both seem to have the same qualities, so which one should I use for my 5 g?


----------



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

*Florabase*

I'm using FLORABASE and I'm satisfied.


----------



## benigne (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm using florabase too, but I prefer DIY substrate soil (40% sifted peat, 40% sand, 20% clay). It's much cheaper, gets your tank cloudy enough for 2 or 3 days but works very well until now (only 7 months for me, but it's a well-known recipe). Florabase works very well too, but it's really very expensive. I have to precise I've got algae in the tank with florabase and not in the one with DIY substrate soil, but I don't know if the two facts are linked at all.
I can't help you about aquasoil, I don't know it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Florabase is basically AquaSoil Malaysia, no great difference between them. But remember, whichever one you use, you need to use PowerSand under it.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I would not quite call Flora Base AquaSoil Malaya. They are not made by the same manufacturer and are not the "same" product. Flora Base is based on AquaSoil, but compositionally it is my understanding (per Oliver Knott) they 2 are not comparable beyond appearance.

I had big-time problems when I used FloraBase as the lone substrate- massively over developed roots with VERY little/severly stunted foliar growth.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

If it's a 5g i'd consider using ADA products! The only thing that worries me about ADA is the fact that it's a layered substrate. What happens if they mix together? Since i've fairly new to the hobby i'm always moving plants around, trying new things and that.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I have amazonia and florabase, I'm stuck.


----------



## benigne (Apr 11, 2005)

I have some problems with your site : it has deleted my reply !! grrr!
maybe I'm too long when I write ?

anyway : about layered soil, you can place a wired mesh (?) between the substrate and the sand to prevent the substrate from getting to the surface

about florabase, the old formula from Dennerlé was really great, I don't know if RedSea has changed something in it or if my troubles come from somewhere else

have you already bought your substrate or not, turtlehead ?
anyway if I had now to begin a new planted tank, I would choose DIY soil, without any hesitation (very good results, very cheap, that's the best for me !!) but if you already have florabase, I think you can try it; if it was so awful I would have changed it, by now


----------

